# Jaded



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

I have become jaded over the years as it pertains to the Christmas season. I believe people have forgotten the reason we celebrate Christmas, it sadly has become so commercial, this video helps take some of that edge off, even if wasn't totally spontaneous, as you watch you see more people become involved.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Really nice post Thor.

Regards, Mike


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Great post, in this uncertain world, there is still people who love Jesus


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

That was a very nice post. There are a couple of thoughts that it brings to mind...
1) Watching the news/media/etc...it appears (by design) that Christianity is some fuddy duddy crap even wrongdoing by believing. That shows just the opposite. Of course, there were many "in on" the deal, but many were not. It appeared that many joined in by pure inspiration.
2) That had to take some cojones to get up there and start singing in the middle of a crowded mall. &#8230;.joining in would be no big deal!! BUT STARTING IT??!! That took nerve.

Hope everyone has a blessed year and makes an effort to speak up when your gut tells you that you should say something about Jesus or God to a friend or in public. Don't put your candle under a basket.

Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Singing and prayer in church can really stir the soul. All the negativity, hatred & hostility out there in the world....great music and remembering what its really all about...it just makes it all go away.

Our church organist, a great man. Has played our pipe organ and helped lead our choir for 50 years!! Hes stepping down because of health issues. Still gets a big smile on his face as he gets us to all join in.

Nice video.


----------

